# Last update on Snowball



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

THANK YOU to all SM members who have been sending your love, support and prayers to this little girl Snowball. I know your support has made a difference in Snowball's life. There are already a couple of threads on her but I just wanted to bump her last updates up. Our little miracle girl did not make it and has now gone to a peaceful place where she can play and be a forever puppy free from pain and illness. Rest in peace, little sweet Snowball. :heart: :heart: :heart: 

To read about Snowball and see her video: Snowball Website

I've cut and past her last 2 updates here.

UPDATE: 1/30/10: Snowball has had a really rough couple of days and I did not think that she was going to survive to 
get the chance to go to her new home after all. In a blink of an eye, everything changed for her. She decided to stop 
eating and drinking and had to be force fed and given subcutaneous lactated ringers. Then she started circling more than 
usual and began to stumble. She became very lethargic and I really thought she would pass away. But miraculously this 
pup beat the odds once again and pulled herself out of it but did not completely return to her baseline. Then she became 
very agitated and started biting her front legs to the point that both were bleeding, the left one bleeding quite heavily. She 
had to be sedated with Valium to get her to stop biting herself. It was mortifying to watch. I talked at great length with her 
new mom and despite all of this, she still wanted to give little Snowball any chance possible so she drove to Ohio from 
New Jersey to pick her up. Her new mom is truly a Saint!! This is not going to be an easy road ahead of them but she 
loves her just the same. I will keep you updated.

UPDATE: 2/1/10: Snowball continued to deteriorate but did have times where she seemed like she was getting back to 
her baseline so her new mom decided to come and get her after all but she took another sudden change about 30 
minutes before her new mom got here. It seemed like something just snapped and she became quite violent, trying to bite 
anyone and anything. When she was unsuccessful at biting someone, she turned her attention to her front legs and 
viciously mauled her legs. Within moments, she was completely bloody and her left leg was bleeding profusely. When you 
tried to apply pressure to stop the bleeding, she would try to bite you and ended up biting the towel instead as I tried to 
make a barrier between us and still tend to her leg. It was heartbreaking to watch and I finally had to give her a little Valium 
rectally to get her to calm down and stop mauling herself. When her mom arrived, we discussed the new development and 
bless her heart, she wanted to take Snowball home anyways. I sent her with another dose of Valium just in case she 
needed to be sedated again as they were staying in a motel for the night before they reached their home in New Jersey. 
Unfortunately little Snowball never made it to her new home. She woke up at about 1 a.m. and ate and drank normally and 
appeared as though she was better but then the biting and mauling started again. On their way home, she took Snowball 
directly to the neurologist who had treated her other Maltese to see if there was anything that could be done to save 
Snowball. Unfortunately there was not and the decision was ultimately made to let her go. The vet felt Snowball was 
suffering from brain dysfunction and was possibly a liver shunt in which the toxins had finally built up enough to affect the 
brain but without a full and costly work up, they could not be certain. Unfortunately even with a full work up, the outcome 
was going to be the same and Snowball could not be saved so it was decided to be in her best interest to let her go 
peacefully. 

I want to again thank everyone who kept Snowball close to their hearts and I especially want to thank her new mom who 
had to deal with all of this immediately up on receiving her. She was so brave to take this on and I know she just wanted to 
spare my daughter and I anymore heartbreak. I am very grateful for this but I just wish Snowball would have had a longer 
life so that she could have enjoyed her new wonderful home. 

Thanks,
Angie


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh no, this is such sad news. I was really rooting for the sweet thing. RIP Snowball. :crying:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i am soo sorry! *hugs you*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I am so sorry to read this :smcry:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I sent an email to Angie at A1 K9 rescue thanking her, her family and the nurse who was so sweet and willing to come get Snowball even in her condition. It's just so sad that Snowball never made it to her new home but I'm sure she knew she was loved and cared for. I was really hoping she'll have a few years in her. The only consoling thought is that she's at peace, at last.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh no...I'm so sorry, that just breaks my heart :bysmilie: ...bless the poor little thing...she's in a better place now...RIP Snowball :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear this news. RIP Sweet Snowball......We will miss you! :heart:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have been following her story too and am very sad to hear she wasnt able to overcome her health issues. Thank-you to all that worked so hard on her behalf. I know the work that goes into caring for these special needs and how heart breaking it is to see them improve and then deteriorate before us, no matter how hard you work and pray. 
Snowball..running free now for the first time.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Crying as I read this. I was so rooting for Snowball. :crying 2: I was going to email to see how she was doing in her new home. I got so attatched seeing her videos. She had love and kindness at the end of her little life and that's a treasure. :crying 2: :crying 2: :crying 2:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm sorry Snowball didn't make it. I am very touched by the actions of Snowball's new mom, insisting that Snowball had a place he belonged before he left this world. What an amazing woman she is. Prayers for peace to all who are grieving for this tiny soul.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry and touched of the sad story about little Snowball! 
What sad news, I cried while reading this.
RIP little baby Snowball, we won't forget you! 

Thanks to Snowball's new Mom who gave her all the love she deserved so much! 

Alexandra and Ullana


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's so sad, I'm so sorry to read this.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: Hugs to everyone involved with taking care of Snowball. You gave him the best start he could have. :grouphug: 

Tina


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this...poor baby. I was really hoping for a miracle.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry :grouphug: RIP Snowball


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying: So sorry to hear about little Snowball. The odds were always against her but she was given so much love in the little time she had here that I think she was blessed to know such devotion. RIP little one. May your new home be one where you can run and play to your heart's content.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: I'm so sorry :smcry:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i'm so sorry to hear the news :bysmilie: RIP sweet little snowball :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, baby girl.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

For some babies the miracle is going over the bridge to be pain free. She was loved while she was here, that is for sure! I'm sorry for your loss. :crying 2:


----------

